# PCOS and CARE Manchester



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered before ladies - but just a quick question.

I am looking to go into egg sharing at Care in Manchester - but suffer from PCOS (although this is not severe). Please can anyone advise if Manchester will allow egg sharing if you have PCOS?

If not, I will try to call them again on Monday

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Amanda

I cant help with your clinic in Manchester.. but you can ES with PCOS.. It shouldnt be a problems.. Best thing to do is call them tomorrow. 

Good luck
Natalie xxxx


----------

